# Hardest game animal?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

What do you guys thinks would be the hardest game animal to shoot. Waterfowl,small game, big game, Anything with a season.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Mountain Lion


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Mountain Lion


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd have to agree with the Mountain Lion...........or maybe a yeti.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea those are tough to kill, ive only got one of those


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have shot a few coyotes. But I am having a tough time of actually calling one in and shooting it. It has become a challenge for me and I will not stop until I am succesful at it. After 20 called in and dispatched coyotes I will consider myself in route to being successful.

Life is all about challenging yourself !!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A teal that is flying with the wind!!! I can't count the number of shells wasted on them! Oh wait....toughest to hunt not shoot :wink: .

I am not sure....only have hunted waterfowl, upland, turkeys, deer, and small game like squirrels and what not. I have only coyote hunted once and was unsuccessful. We could not call any in. So out of what I have hunted I would say the Coyote so far.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

you gota be kidding me right, Mountain Lion is the hardest animal to hunt....1. find track 2. dump dogs 3. if the track aint to old walk to tree or bayup.

Before I get slamed on how lazy that is, what about your pointers and retrivers. You spend countless hours and money training them, I spend that same money and time training cat and **** dogs. To each his own.

Hunting Mtn Lions with dogs is the ONLY way you can tell the sex of a lion, and if a lioness still is lactating and still has kittens, unless you see the kittens with her, that is highly unlikley, not imposable but highly unlikley.

If you want something that is hard to hunt even with dogs, try Lynx or Bobcat, them buggers will run for hours and hours, trying to trick the dogs at every turn. You have to have excelent dogs to catch them on a regualr basis

look at ND and SD were only a small precent of the lion quota is filled because the female sub qouta is reached very quickly. Because people have no clue what they are shooting at.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to agree on bobcat with dogs. I have had success with lions but very little with bobcats. All but one that I have killed over my dogs has been a 50 yd shot with the 22. They really think it is funny to wait untill your almost there and then jump tree!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I could easily kill 5 bobcats a year, thats about how many on average come to me calling turkeys every spring. I've never shot one but I sure like to watch them.

I always have a lot of coyotes come in also. I dont shoot them either.

I need to get a good camera


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

grizzly bear with your bear hands would definately be a tough sport.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I recant my Mountain Lion vote..........I'm going with a Yeti. Yup, a Yeti is pretty much the hardest animal to hunt. Other than a Liger......


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Coots, hands down


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Coots, hands down


Yeah, I tell ya those things must be bullet proof or something. :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Hardest to kill or hunt? 25 years ago a mountain goat hunt in Alaska 
Made basic training look easy.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

280IM said:



> Hardest to kill or hunt? 25 years ago a mountain goat hunt in Alaska
> Made basic training look easy.


i've always pictured climbing mountains and cliffs at 13,000 ft an easy method of hunting! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I recant my Mountain Lion vote..........I'm going with a Yeti. Yup, a Yeti is pretty much the hardest animal to hunt. Other than a Liger......


If you think Yeti's are hard to hunt. Try Jackalope sometime. :lol: I finally got one and it's mounted on my wall :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

A 5+ year old whitetail...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

A big bull elk they are so darn sneeky


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Cyrus said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > I recant my Mountain Lion vote..........I'm going with a Yeti. Yup, a Yeti is pretty much the hardest animal to hunt. Other than a Liger......
> ...


Yes, a Jackalope would be a close second! :beer:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

the jackalope does arent to hard to find, but a buck jackalope is a rareity. yeah, ligers, and wolverines with a frickin 12 ga goooooosssssssssshhhhhhhhh!

seriously, i think marco polos look like a hard hunt.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i say a dragon i killed one before but that was waaayyyyyy back when........


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well i think wax worms are the harderst. When i call them they come into the dekes just outside of range. It gets really frustrating. Hoping in bag a banded one this next fall!! :roll:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wisconsinonians... those sly boots'.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How bout one of them Canadian Geese


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You would say it that way :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Theyre so rare


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> You would say it that way :ticked:


Was that geared towards me? If it was I'm sorry, I forgot about those accidents....


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

NDhunter7 What was the question you asked or what is the top[c of this thread?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A true unguided, fair-chase B&C Whitetail.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Horsager,
Agree. However if I may add not in a fence and one that has no access to commercial anterler grow steriod products.
The Whitetail record book has been turned into "I can grow em bigger than you" uke:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Triple B said:


> grizzly bear with your bear hands would definately be a tough sport.


TB,

Remember that guy? The one that said we are all pussies because we didn't hunt with our bare hands and use sticks or clubs to kill bucks and bears? That fellow was interesting!

In answer to the topic though, Hemmingway said, "Those that have hunted armed men long enough, and liked it, never care for anything else therafter."

Man.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

280IM i had asked what everyone thinks would be the hardest animal to hunt. I was leaning toward somthing in the ND area.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

NDhunter7 said:


> 280IM i had asked what everyone thinks would be the hardest animal to hunt. I was leaning toward somthing in the ND area.


a good looking single woman that doesn't have a kid and wants to live in ND for the rest of her life??????????


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> Coots, hands down


Some refer to those as "rifle ducks." :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Triple B said:


> NDhunter7 said:
> 
> 
> > 280IM i had asked what everyone thinks would be the hardest animal to hunt. I was leaning toward somthing in the ND area.
> ...


TB,

Now THAT was funny!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> a good looking single woman that doesn't have a kid and wants to live in ND for the rest of her life??????????


Amen, Brother!!! :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

nutria rats with the fourwheeler.

or jackaphesachickalopes. never killed one but i saw one mounted in texas. beautiful animals.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Black Footed Ferrets!!! OOOOPPPPS!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

weasle414 said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > You would say it that way :ticked:
> ...


No, that was directed towards the "Canadian Geese" comment :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, sorry I didn't see that earlier. I was goin after Sapper for doin the Canadian thing again, they like to get me riled up sometimes.

Triple, ahmen.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Triple B said:


> NDhunter7 said:
> 
> 
> > 280IM i had asked what everyone thinks would be the hardest animal to hunt. I was leaning toward somthing in the ND area.
> ...


If you guys weren't so hard on the NR you might be able to call one in from out of state!! She might even stay in ND for the rest of her life and you can make your own kid. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PRAIRIE CHICKENS


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

280IM said:


> you might be able to call one in


Where might I be able to purchase one of these calls you speak of, as well as an instructional video to go along with it?... Preferably hosted by Shawn Stahl.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Pirmos Have them on back order but you must be able to speak the language! You also must to know when to holden and know when to foldem before you order.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

280IM said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > NDhunter7 said:
> ...


Nahhh... they are really elusive... some guys already have managed to hunt a few down in their early years... heck some have even kept one in their possession limit. My self I just hunt for the sport of it. I keep huntin around each week, faithfully wearing my cover scent (it helps in calling some in...checking them over).. heck I even let them land on my decoy, but it's a tough job trying to flare the big ones away while flagging down the pretty ones. (Just don't try to pursue the banded ones... I hear they are lots more trouble than they are worth  )

You have to be careful about those outta stater ones though... they tend to bring with them attitude and demands on your time. It's best to find local ones who probably understand your pasttimes better, and can stand not having to migrate to warmer climes when the weather gets bitter cold.

Or you could just do like me, and move to where they like to live year round, shave all the time, and


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

try using cash for bait, and then start feeding them fuzzy navels(aka "pantydroppers"). these will dull there senses, and make the hunting easier.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

See... I can't use cash as a decoy... because I use cash to buy decoys. They are more important than food. We all just need to find girls that will like us for our decoys... Good luck :lost:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If you do use a call to get a good looking single girl,no kids,likes decoys,and will live in ND for ever you must call to the North and west because MInn is to the east and you don't know what will come in when calling. It is legall to call at night and all hours of the day.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Aliens, unless you live in Tappen!


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

R y a n said:


> (Just don't try to pursue the banded ones... I hear they are lots more trouble than they are worth  )


I've always found the banded ones to be much less trouble in the long run - catch and release, don't ya know?!? :wink:

How about a WILD, mature sika stag with bow. Just the travel time to Maryland for you fellas should put that high up the list. Add in some tidal salt marsh and a few billion mosquitoes.... :evil:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i thought the only way to hunt them was with buckshot, and flush them like rabbits?


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Sika?? Well, you can do that during gun season, but arrows work quite well.  Saw 14 the night I took this one last October, and it was only a 20 minute kayak paddle back into the marshes to reach my spot!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know, i just have some friends that hunt them, and they said the island is so thick, thats the most reliable way to hunt them.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

out ofthe things that I've hunted, i'dhave tosay that coyotes are the hardest.


----------

